# Pompano



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Has anyone caught any pompano in the surf this winter from south of the Palm Beach Inlet??? Bluefish and mackerel have also been a big disappointment for me this winter along this same stretch of beach. Just hoping someone has been a speck more successful.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

fishing the treasure coast has been very challenging......Constant cold fronts have resulted in relentless east winds and dirty water.....I assumed you folks south of me were doing better...and it seems the people up north of me were having some good days also.....we have the fish...just can't get any decent stretches of favorable winds and clean water...……its been the worse winter/now spring in the 8 years I have been pompano fishing...……...


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

soapfish said:


> Has anyone caught any pompano in the surf this winter from south of the Palm Beach Inlet??? Bluefish and mackerel have also been a big disappointment for me this winter along this same stretch of beach. Just hoping someone has been a speck more successful.


The wife and I fished Sebastian Inlet beach a week ago Sat and caught 6 nice pomps. 
They would only bight on sand fleas and WAY out. 
The north side was pretty water but we tried the south beach on Monday and it was dirty. 
Switched back to the North side and it was pretty. Not sure why this was. 
There was some weed but not to bad. 

Not a great day of fishing but not bad. Did not see anyone else pulling in pomps but nobody else had the hardware we did. 

First time I was ever there an older asian couple was there pomp fishing and he said "Farther out more better" always took that to heart. 
The guy I was sort of guiding did catch the biggest pomp (almost 15") just over the lip with a 6 ft rod and an antique bait caster. 

He was using the tripple kayle hook rigs of mine with yellow floats. Like the pope ones. 

Good luck they are out there. 

DAN


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I was up there earlier this year...haven't been back....when do they move north ?.....never seem to get them on their trip north...we had a few good weeks here down south...no great size , mostly about 12 inches....a few nice ones mixed in...…..had to get out between the fronts and the winds....its been really windy this year...( I though last year was bad)…..


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

DANtheJDMan said:


> First time I was ever there an older asian couple was there pomp fishing and he said "Farther out more better" always took that to heart.


You mean you didn't listen to me when I told you the same? 

I always have to hear some local mainland know-it-all - who fishes about twice a year - telling me that I'm throwing too far out. I don't even bother telling them that I've got a couple keepers buried in the sand about 2-3 paces from where they're standing.


----------

